# avatars



## Orbit (Sep 27, 2003)

hey can someone please make me an avatar (prefrebaly to do with a monkey)
since my photoshoping skill aint to great thanks

[p.s is there away to edit thread titles?]


----------



## wdw_ (Sep 27, 2003)

I've whipped together 3 monkey avatras that might interest you:


----------



## Orbit (Sep 27, 2003)

i like the 3rd 1 alot and  i dont mean to be picky or anything sorry but i would like a real cartoonie one im off to ps to try my creativity :S

thanks anywat WDW


----------



## Jason (Sep 27, 2003)

i like the one you have


----------



## Orbit (Sep 27, 2003)

same but i stole it from spymac.com its one of thier emoricons


----------



## JetwingX (Sep 28, 2003)

what about the monkey( ape :-\) that like sniffs it's but then "faints" i love that


----------



## Orbit (Sep 28, 2003)

huh where is that fom jet?


----------



## Arden (Sep 28, 2003)

Tell me if you like this, I'll edit it in PS to make it avatar-sized if you do.

BTW: You can edit the title line of your post, but I think only mods can edit the page title, like what's contained between the [title][/title] tags in the HTML (I know, it uses carats, but they'd be rendered if I put them in here), which is also the thread title (does that make sense?).


----------



## Orbit (Sep 28, 2003)

ummm yes it does and btw i found a cool monkey pic and im about to edit it ps (well try to) im alrite with ps but im just not that creative


----------



## Orbit (Sep 28, 2003)

what do u think?


----------



## Arden (Sep 28, 2003)

Nice, go for it.


----------



## Orbit (Sep 28, 2003)

i was playing round in ps thismorning and made this but it look gay at 50x50 pxls


----------



## JetwingX (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wise_Monk _
> *huh where is that fom jet? *


americas funniest home videos, one of those funny animal blooper videos.


no one has seen it?!


----------



## Arden (Sep 29, 2003)

If you can't get something to look good simply by shrinking it, try that and cropping it.


----------



## Orbit (Sep 29, 2003)

thanks arden u are the man


----------



## Randman (Sep 29, 2003)

Don't forget to take out the background if you're using the Supes one. Will stand out more. The first monkey you posted was good, though I'd flip it so it's looking into the post rather than the outside.
  I'm at work now, but I have one at home that's a monkey in a hawaiian print shirt playing an electric guitar that's pretty good.

 And I know my avatar is looking off the page, but I couldn't alter an Alex Ross print just for better eye flow on the screen.


----------



## Orbit (Sep 29, 2003)

ok thanks look foward to seeing the monkey in a hawaiian shirt


----------



## symphonix (Sep 29, 2003)

Great, another monkey on the boards!
You'll be welcome in our simian oriented administration: the Scratch & Sniff committee.


----------



## Orbit (Sep 29, 2003)

kool but why is it called the Scratch & Sniff committee.


----------



## Arden (Sep 29, 2003)

The title says it all...


----------



## Orbit (Sep 29, 2003)

cheers arden and did u get my pm?
thanks


----------



## Arden (Sep 29, 2003)

I got it, did you get mine?


----------



## profx (Sep 29, 2003)

i would attach the clip of the monkey scratching itself but it is 376Kb, if anyone wants it post a place i can put it or give me your email.

Its really funny


----------



## Arden (Sep 29, 2003)

Email it to me, I'll upload it and link to it.  (Email address in my profile)


----------

